# Christopher Ward



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Christopher Ward*


View Advert


Wanted Christopher Ward* C60 Trident Pro 600*

Preferably this combination though not a deal breaker.

Must be in excellent condition no dings or scratches.

Price wise looking to spend around £350 to £400 depending on the Watch.

Thanks for looking. :yes:













*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

19/11/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£350.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

